# United Mersey Supply Co Ltd Liverpool 0216



## Bignickb (Feb 25, 2016)

I have had my heart set on exploring Liverpool's old docks for years, and they certainly haven't disappointed!
Four of us booked the day off and went for a mooch on the Liverpool waterfront, initially we had a few places in mind but they were not viable; Canada dock rail terminal was too exposed for any ninja stuff and Tate&Lyle is now a live site being used for animal feed storage - lots of it too as I spoke to a workman who appeared from the main building.
I had seen another possibility on Google Earth nearby so we acted on it, and what a choice it was!
Created in April 1965, they were a ships' stores supply company providing non specialised food, beverages and tobacco to docked vessels!
In those days, the Liverpool waterfront was a hive of activity with ships from all over the world mooring up to load or unload cargo. And the crews required large amounts of 'Shopping' to tick them over during the long, isolated voyages.
They traded with a list of agencies providing wholesale stock of many kinds, they are still listed on a first floor reception desk.
From 1990, there are no records of trading as the company was dissolved.
And from the look of the place, it was just left some time after. A newspaper dated 1992 was lying around. Obviously it has been pikied but surprisingly the rest is largely untouched! I got to the 5th floor and backed out from going any higher as the concrete slab steps were cracked and unsafe looking. I was of the opinion that the next floors would just be verbatum of the lower ones!
We were all very pleased with the outcome of this long, cold photography excursion.

Pics:
Loading bay:



Office, with pneumatic tube system!



Tube close up and a paper from 1992!



Bendy canteen table, and various condiments.



Reception desk:



Loading bay 2:



Old chute that was blocked off above:



Loading bay3:



Old hoover!:



Ducting:



Heating:



Heater close up! These must have been left after hot air heating was installed - or they may have still worked:



Upper spaces:



2nd floor office:



More space and heavy partition doors:



Windows that were only found at the front! The side ones were glass tiles:



View of the docks:



External:


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 25, 2016)

That's a nice post. Interesting photos. A pneumatic system to convey documents between offices to avoid a lengthy walk to the next office. Only seen one in a large shop back in the 1970s.


----------



## Bignickb (Feb 25, 2016)

They still have the pneumatic systems in Asda stores.


----------



## krela (Feb 25, 2016)

Bignickb said:


> They still have the pneumatic systems in Asda stores.



Lamson tubes. They're regularly seen in supermarkets Much safer than carrying large amounts of cash around the shop floor.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks like a good explore, nice post


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 25, 2016)

krela said:


> Lamson tubes. They're regularly seen in supermarkets Much safer than carrying large amounts of cash around the shop floor.



The system has been around for a while

BBC - Wiltshire - Wiltshire's Underground City - Area 15: Lamson Tube Room


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice one with an amazing facade.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 26, 2016)

looks an interesting place
Excellent report


----------



## wolfism (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks quite appealing - the little glazed offices on the upper floors have a real Victorian feel to them.

Interesting pieces of history on Lamson and its sister companies - History of Quirepace - Quirepace Ltd


----------



## Potter (Feb 27, 2016)

Great stuff. Nice bit of history, and Liverpool is a lovely place. Also, I love that really old Hoover. I see on the desk there is a notice about the maximum weight the floor can take!


----------



## mookster (Feb 27, 2016)

This looks like a bit of alright, one to pencil in when I'm next staying with my sister in Liverpool...


----------



## King Al (Feb 28, 2016)

Great pics BigNick! This looks like a cool sploor, like the Lamson tubes and that old chute


----------



## Rubex (Feb 28, 2016)

Cool looking place! Great photos


----------

